
Show HN: Book flights with Trippeo (exclusive rates) - pallian
http://trippeo.com/
======
pallian
Hi everyone, CEO of Trippeo here. We just released our flight booking portal
this morning where you can book flights (and track expenses) with Trippeo. We
don't re-direct you to a 3rd party booking site - you search and booking
directly with Trippeo. We have secured some pretty decent rates for North
American flights and I welcome you to give it a try. You'll have to sign in to
Trippeo to view the flight portal.

